# Led Interior Lights



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

I've changed our 310TB over to dual 6volt batteries and am wanting to change out the interior lights to LED. I've been trying to research into them a bit and have seen where some seem to cause interference with the TV and/or the radio when on. I have looked through some of the old threads but wasn't finding much that pointed directly on the topic. This is going to be a drawn out switch over due to the cost of the bulbs but, I don't want to spend money on ones that will cause a problem. I know a lot of you have already done this mod so I thought I would use the "phone a friend" life line on this endeavor. Any advice on bulb type, brand, place to buy or anything would be of help. My end game for this whole mod is to get solar panels with an invertor set up also but that is further down the road.

Thanks!


----------



## Ohana6164 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Zookeeper,

This was one of the first mods I did. Found replacement LED bulbs from M4 products. Ended up using 3000K in most of the trailer except over the sink and on of the bunks. Decided on 5000K for those areas since the wife preferred very bright light for task lighting. The OEM bulbs were 921 and were rated at close to 2A a piece. The LED bulbs are rated at .167A. Doing the math you come out to almost what a night light uses. I'm very happy with them as we tend to boondock. So it's nice to have plenty of battery life.

http://www.m4products.com/

good luck

AJ


----------



## Yroc (Jun 12, 2018)

These are very good for the price:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076H66JGQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are a bit brighter, but not enough to justify the price difference:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EDFM3B2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The color temp is a nice warm, not as yellow as the incandescence's that come in the trailers, but still warm. I could not handle the 5000K alien lights I got first try....


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

This is an interesting topic right now. I decided to start converting the lights in our 2011, 210 RS . So far i purchased 6 bulb package ,model ESPLED (imported into Canada) Purchased from my local dealer , probably made in China ?? )(enough to convert 3 fixtures) These are Daylight (cool White) 180 lumens / 2.1 watts. ( around $75.00 including the taxes) We like the nice bright light. However we tried them 30 Km.out of Saskatoon Sask. Canada. We were receiving two over the air channels one channel 8, a Digital ?? non high def channel. The other channel 47 a high dep channel ( we have very limited over the air channels in Canada) the explanation is to long to discuss here. Anyway channel 47 worked just fine. However as soon as the lights were turned on the channel 8 immediately lost signal (interference from the lights??) After getting back to Saskatoon I turned on the TV, and both channels do work fine in the city. So I assume the LED lights will interfere with a weaker non High Def signal?? So i'm not sure if i now want to convert all of the lights to LED ???? Thoughts ?? Regards Marcel Voyer.


----------



## brkramer (Feb 7, 2016)

I know this is a really old topic, but I wanted to add some information. My testing indicated the LED bulbs did interfere with reception , but only with the fixtures closest to the television. I think I have two fixtures in my 210TRS that interfere, so I used incandescent bulbs in those. The way to test is to just tune to a weak station with the lights off. Turn on the lights. If the station drops, narrow it down as to what fixtures cause the problem. Start with the fixtures closest to the TV.


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

Our RV's inside lights were replaced with GRB Super Bright, and the difference is incredible. This light is brighter than the conventional bulbs it's supposed to replace.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

I wanted to replace the lights in my camping trailers with LED lights because they were more energy efficient. The aspect of this Leisure LED lights for RV interior that I liked the most was its incredibly extended service life. My RV's AC system does not have to work as hard as it used to because there are much fewer heat loads presently.


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

I purchased two packs of these GRV LED bulbs to replace all of the interior lights in my RV, and I believe I made the right decision because the bulbs were great replacements in more ways than one. The most evident aspect that I like is that they completely fit the existing sockets in my RV.


----------



## smartrving (5 mo ago)

If I had one complaint it might be that these Kohree LEDs are too bright but aside from that, they appear great. My RV is just 17 feet long so that's over enough light for my application. I bought these because I ordered some cheap LED replacement parts but they didn't last. They weren't as bright and also the plastic bases became brittle and fell apart after long use.


----------

